# My dog's got a red bump



## Ramon_Soltero (Jun 26, 2008)

I need some help please, about a week ago I saw a pink little bump on one of my dog's legs, I could see the pink color of the bump underneath the hair, anyway, I thought it would go away by itself, but it only has gotten worst, now it doesn't have hair on that spot and its red, what is this?? 
You can see the dot on the picture, I know its not the sharpest picture, but I hope it helps you get the idea of what I'm talking about.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno that kinda looks vet worthy to me...wouldn't want it to be staff or get infected...is it an open wound?


----------



## Ramon_Soltero (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't seen any blood coming out of it, it looks really weird, the skin looks really irritated


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

maybe something got under his skin and his body is rejecting it...one can only speculate, I'd try to see a vet looks kinda big


----------



## Ramon_Soltero (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to the vet today, he said it was a dermatitis caused by him licking that spot, I think that was some kind of a lame answer, anyways he told me to clean the surface with some antibacterial formula so it wont get infected and that he will get alright.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

so its a bump or an open wound? I know I sucks when they give you a simple answer but at least it's nothing too serious...


----------



## Ramon_Soltero (Jun 26, 2008)

its a bump, red and with no hair in it, I hope my dog gets better  thanks for the support


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If it's an actual bump, then there could be an underlying problem that is causing him to lick it raw. If it's still not clearing up in a few days of treating it you might want to consider taking him to another vet for a second opinion. 

Also, when you feel the bump, is it hard and fixed to the bone, or does it move, like a cyst?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Carriana said:


> If it's an actual bump, then there could be an underlying problem that is causing him to lick it raw. If it's still not clearing up in a few days of treating it you might want to consider taking him to another vet for a second opinion.


Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is your dogs dew claw removed? 

It could be from licking. I had a female that was a rescue once that had licked the sides of her paw raw. 

do you have foxtails in your area? they can get embedded under the skin, but they are an open wound first.

Do you have any other pics of it?


----------



## Ramon_Soltero (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll take more pics of the bump, the vet told me to clean it with Isodine, I dont know if you guys have that stuff there, it's used to clean wounds and prevent infections


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

you can also use neosporin on dogs to fight infection but you have to be careful that they cant lick at it.


----------

